# Kaspersky vs Nod32?



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

I know it's impossible to answer "which anti-virus is the best" but I'm trying to decide between Nod32 and Kaspersky.

I currently use Nod because it's light on system resources but recently I got infected with some trojan stuff(Smorph and others-it's not entirely Nod's fault since it's just AV..) and had to get Spyware Doctor 5 to fix it.

I did some googling but all I found was Nod fans shouting "Nod32 all the way!" and KAV fans "Kaspersky's king!" and so I need some experienced people who used both (KAV6 * Nod 2.7) to give me some advice.

Thanks :smile:


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I'm certainly no pro in this area, nor any other come to that lol, but IMHO both are good, and I have tried both, as to which is better you will be hard pushed to find a clear cut answer as you have found, if I had the money I would go with nod, and that comes from a while back when I saw nod at the top of the ratings, and from a time when I had an infection that no other A\V maker had any knowledge of let alone a solution for that it cleaned up, but things change and I am not up to date with the latest in this area, but as you wanted to know what people would go with I thought I'd reply with my thoughts incase it helps, but the pro's will be able to respond with a more detailed reason to their findings than I.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmm...I use neither...

I have used AVG free for years and never been infected. Both KAV and NOD are highly rated, so I guess the choice is down to you at the end of the day.

You might want to have a look here for some ideas on overall protection

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Glaswegian said:


> Hmmm...I use neither...
> 
> I have used AVG free for years and never been infected. Both KAV and NOD are highly rated, so I guess the choice is down to you at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Thanks.. I tried AVG free before which had some weird bugs and stuff. So I gave up..
And the answers.. just what I expected(well, kinda)..
Maybe somebody could give me the Pros and Cons of KAV6 and NOD 2.7..?


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

I see no cons for either.

When it comes to two highly rated AV's, sometimes it's better to flip a coin - and allow fate to make your choice


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

POADB said:


> I see no cons for either.
> 
> When it comes to two highly rated AV's, sometimes it's better to flip a coin - and allow fate to make your choice


LOL.. that's a good advice.. :grin:


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

POADB said:


> I see no cons for either.
> 
> When it comes to two highly rated AV's, sometimes it's better to flip a coin - and allow fate to make your choice


My TrendMicro subsciption just expired. Wanting to change, my choices were the same as those of the OP. Flipped the coin - Kaspersky won. Just installed the program and all is well. Thanks for the great advice. :laugh:


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

I suppose my only gripe about Kaspersky is that, like Norman AV, you have to go through too many screens to get it all set and configured. Very effective, though, but I'd still give NOD the nod.

Sorry (I know this always steps on some toes), but AVG free just isn't on a par with the best AV software. I average 3 to 4 virus and spyware removals a day, and when I encounter a system that seems infected and runs AVG, I always disable it and install NOD32 and run a scan followed by a scan with Housecall. I generally find some pest(s) that AVG doesn't detect. Judegement and common sense is still your best defense.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Chode said:


> I suppose my only gripe about Kaspersky is that, like Norman AV, you have to go through too many screens to get it all set and configured. Very effective, though, but I'd still give NOD the nod.
> 
> Sorry (I know this always steps on some toes), but AVG free just isn't on a par with the best AV software. I average 3 to 4 virus and spyware removals a day, and when I encounter a system that seems infected and runs AVG, I always disable it and install NOD32 and run a scan followed by a scan with Housecall. I generally find some pest(s) that AVG doesn't detect. Judegement and common sense is still your best defense.


I agree w/ your AVG comment, as it did not pass West Coast Level 2. The only "pro" about AVG is that it's pretty light on system resources(the only av that didn't crap up my cousin's old laptop..) But there are some Trojans that slipped pass NOD too, and even ZA's AS or CounterSpy couldn't handle it. I ended up using Spyware Doctor.. :laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Bear in mind that no one AV will catch everything. Security needs to cover all the bases, not just AV. Have a look here for some general security tips.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## chesslord243 (May 21, 2007)

it's hard to say as to witch is better. i have NOD32 and AVG pro, but NOD is somewhat complicated to use (at first). Kaspersky is is a much easier to use (my friend uses Kasp.). i would say that Kaspersky is better, but that's only because it's a Russian AV company and i was born in Russia (live in Florida now) and Russians have great pride in anything Russian. NOD32 might be a bit better than Kasp. but it won't get every virus.


----------



## chesslord243 (May 21, 2007)

one other thing that just came to me about NOD32. it won't scan on "safe mode". as for Kaspersky i don't know.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

chesslord243 said:


> one other thing that just came to me about NOD32. it won't scan on "safe mode". as for Kaspersky i don't know.


Oh? I never knew that 'cause it's been a long time since I had to use safe mode :wink: 
Also it can't scan running processes and stuff like that, and that's a big downside. If a system file that's running got infected, Nod won't even know.


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

Uh, actually NOD32 certainly will scan in safe mode and it does scan and monitor all system processes in real time (as well as "on demand"). The program (like all of the current Best of Breed) uses "sandbox" technology to detect unknown threats, and Eset has applied for a patent covering their heuristics. 

I'll be the first to admit that some of NOD's messages can be a bit cryptic, but since they have had a U.S. sales office in San Diego for a while and they are doing lots of advertising in the trade press, this may change. Still, to a greater degree than any other AV software I know, I feel very comfortable installing it for users and just letting it run.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Chode said:


> Uh, actually NOD32 certainly will scan in safe mode and it does scan and monitor all system processes in real time (as well as "on demand").


I don't know about safe mode scanning, but still, when it does a full scan of the computer, there's at least 50 files "locked" and Nod cannot scan them. I didn't pay attention to them but the first "locked" file is always pagefile.sys(virtual memory page-file).


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

NOD Pros/Cons - low resources, but GUI not very friendly if you have other things you'd rather be doing.
KIS 6 Pros/Cons - also low resource use, more user-friendly GUI, but installs of latest non-beta versions consistently prevented my Vista 32bit from booting. Turning it off in msconfig restored my system. I liked its power, but not the hassles.

I suggest you try trial demos for a few days and make your own mind up.


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

Right, Wox, one of the difficult bits about NOD's interface is the series of messages about locked files. System files which are open are locked, and so can't be scanned. This is common to any security software, and pretty much falls into the category of "more information than most of us need." Think of it in the same way some file open in MS Word can't be moved or copied while it's open.


----------

